# broken fin on leach field diverter valve



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Trying to help out some elderly family friends on this job (a retired general in bad health).

They broke half of the fin off of their septic diverter valve so now they can't turn it. It's pvc (not sure which mfr.) If I select a septic service, which they want me to do, I'm in the middle of this for doing so, if you know what I mean (are they good, will they ruin our landscaped yard, etc., etc.) So I'm wondering about possibly repairing it myself. Is that part removable (can it be pulled out of the valve body for replacement?). Or are there too many manufacturers of those pvc valves, and I'd have to bring along a couple first? This was installed in the late 80's. I'm working in a 4" riser as long as my arm, of course, so not sure if I could even pull it out. (Drill and tap, maybe?) Any advice appreciated. Thanks much. 

Wild alternative: I thought about installing two stainless screws into the remains of the fin, then fashioning a fin out of epoxy putty. Not a good idea, or what? Thanks again.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You are most likely dealing with a "Bull Run Valve"
There is a repair kit available, but I don't know what it includes.

You will probably have to dig down and remove the riser to make the repair.

I have installed a few of these over the years, never had to repair one.

Here is a link to the manufacturer, a plumbing supply house should have what you need.

http://www.americanonsite.com/american/catalog/brv.html


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you. I wish it were that valve, since I see those retaining screws. This one has no retaining screws, so it either just pulls out (hopefully) or it doesn't. It's more "plain jane" - no "1" and "2" markers. Anyway, sounds like digging is in the plan regardless. Thanks again.

Edit:
Sorry guys. My bad. It turns out I posted this here 6 months ago - forgot about that. I thought I was out of the woods after giving them some leads. Nothing happened...Deja vu.


----------

